# 2012 rancher 420 clutch kit



## BoobySC843 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm looking to get a clutch kit for my 2012 rancher 420. All I can find is up to an 2011 model. Will this work on mine, don't think there is much differences in the clutches but not sure.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

My cousin bought an epi clutch kit for his and his is a 12. So there's one that works. Just check out there website.


----------



## BoobySC843 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok thanks I have been looking all over but will keep trying


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I know the EPI will work.


----------



## BoobySC843 (Oct 31, 2012)

Alright I order them it give him the torque he was looking for


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

He's got 28 ol2's and he's happy with it. It just adds a stall but it makes a big difference in the mud.


----------



## BoobySC843 (Oct 31, 2012)

That's what I'm looking for just put 28 edls on mine and was looking for a bit more thanks


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Not a problem. Glad I could help.


----------

